# rocky river docks



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

Is the river @ the docks frozen? Might go there tonight if there not.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Without looking at it, I can tell you probably yes. Most of the rivers are locked up even way up stream...


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

D42ON said:


> Is the river @ the docks frozen? Might go there tonight if there not.


Yes, and has been for sometime


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Frozen SOLID UP TO FIRST RIFFLE


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Followed the grand river up to fairport harbor today, its not frozen compleyely yet. Actually alot of it is not frozen to my surprise. Where i usually go is frozen solid, but the closer to the lake you get the more free water is there. Went to fairport harbor to see if the boat ramps were all frozen and they are actually not frozen either. Was a guy up there today in a canoe duck hunting i think?


----------



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

This is my first year going to the river is this normal for it to freeze up like this? I have yet to catch one and it's driven me crazy lol.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

D42ON said:


> This is my first year going to the river is this normal for it to freeze up like this? I have yet to catch one and it's driven me crazy lol.


Yep when it gets cold like this.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they may be pullin steel thru the ice soon. seen them do it a few years back.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been fishing on the Rocky since 2000 and don't remember it freezing up solid like this as early as it has this year. Seems about 4 weeks early. Many of my best days are in December. I do remember the worst ice during winter was 2002-03. Ice didn't break on the Rocky until March 19 and my first Spring fish came on the 22nd. That was also a banner year for walleye young. I'm crossing my fingers there will be a greater good to be served by icing up our winter fishing.

Rickerd


----------



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

This might be a dumb question but I was wondering how the steelhead
keep travel up the river when everything is frozen. Those "retaining walls" not sure what there really called but anyways I noticed that some of them are frozen on top and the fish have to jump them to keep moven up the river but if there frozen on top of the retaining wall do they all just meet at the bottom of wall and wait untill spring? It's just seems like they are stuck in certain spots like cells now that the walls are frozen. I read that people ice fish for them when it get's like this and if so are the hot spots where those walls are? Please be kind im a newbie to fishing the river.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

d42on, some of the walls have "holes" that allow fish to swim through them, without going over the top of them. They can advance up the river even with the ice overtop, as long as they have room. Also those walls are great places to fish in the winter, normally the steelhead "stack up" in high numbers during the winter. They holdover here till the water warms, to spawn. Correct me if I am wrong anyone, but to my knowledge this is generally what goes on.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of the "Fords" are retaining walls and will stop migration when frozen on top. Rockcliff and Horse are the 1st 2 fords from the lake and they both have full openings in the middle. They will not stop migration. The next 2 upstream Morley and Cedar Point are barriers during ice up. There can be flowing water under the ice at anytime though, you never really know. Some people say many of our fish will leave the rivers when ice gets heavy. Otherwise they become Sushi during the first thaw. You will see what I mean during the Spring when the ice gets blown out to the lake. Since you are looking for advice I must advise you not to fish from the edge of ice into deep water. Even though you may think it's safe, moving water has a way of changing things. Just don't do it. Ice can break away with you on it and tumble over with your weight. Then when you take the plunge, you can be struck on the head or fall under the ice flow. None of it is good. Ignore the footsteps you see and stand over solid ground. The bottom of the river will even change under the ice so you cannot trust what you saw during the Summer of Fall. 
I have caught most of my winter fish in the deepest spots in the river. I do not fish the fords very often though (rarely). I flyfish only. I know the bait guys will do much better during winter, but I prefer the flyrod and my own ties. To each their own.
Above all stay safe during the winter and bide your time until Spring.
Rickerd


----------

